# Starline Spec



## rawsondsr (Mar 18, 2012)

how is this different to regular spec?


----------



## JeanLuc (Jan 13, 2007)

Starlines and SLs (called just B-Class until 2006) are pretty much the same internal spec. CLs (called Classics until 2006) are slightly lower spec.
Starlines are on a Merc Sprinter chassis (as are S-Class), the rest are on Fiat Ducatos, apart from two models in 2011 (8 metre plus) on Iveco, as was the short-lived Hymer Liner I think.

I note that for the new model year, they have called what was the CL just B-Class, the SL is still a B-Class SL and Starlines are again called Starlines - having been called Best Line for the last three or four years.


----------



## LittleGreyCat (Jun 22, 2008)

When we were looking a few years back, at 2002 vintage Hymers, the Starline was Merc, and in Fiat Ducato there was the standard B Class which had a double floor and lots of low level side lockers, and the Classic which didn't have the double floor and low level side lockers.


----------

